# What Happens to CubeCart 3 Mods When I Upgrade?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I've bought and installed a few mods for CubeCube v3, but am now considering upgrading to the paid v4 rather than just continuing to spend money on more mods. What will happen to the Stock Options mod, for example, when I upgrade to v4?  Does that feature come with v4? Or do I have to pay for another mod to that for v4?

Just trying to figure out if it's worth upgrading or not?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the v3 mods are compatible with v4.

Some of them might be, but since the code has changed, there are probably updated versions of the mods that work for version4 (if the feature is not already in version4)

For example, I just installed the *stock levels for product options* mod for a client last week and I bought it for version 3. However, there is a version of the same mod available for v4 with a discount for people who are using the new software.

To me, I think the v3 software with a few key mods is still a great deal for a full featured ecommerce store. 

I did buy a version4 license just so I could test it out and see if I like it better, but so far I haven't installed it.

If I was doing a site tomorrow, I'd still probably use cubecart version 3 with a few mods, as it does everything I'd need and I'm more familiar with it.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Rodney. I was about to buy the Express Checkout mod that allows customers not to create an account, and I would also like to be able to offer coupon codes which I saw that v4 offers. Do you know if there's a v3 mod for coupons? I haven't run across one.

thanks


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

A lot of hosts are moving to the PHP5 protocol, so when the time comes you will be forced to upgrade to CC4 and lose everything in the process. My suggestion is to go with a fresh install of CC4 and go without some of the bells and whistles until they are available (although many are).

I just did the upgrade on two stores and I'm having issues getting things to work properly. It's going to take a lot of time to get them straightened out. Remember, CubeCart does not offer upgrade services from 3.x.x to 4.x.x. You will have to do it yourself.

Hope this helps!!

Eric


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I decided to stay with CC3 and have it pretty heavily modded. I just checked and I have spent right at $200 in mods for it. But considering it was free to start, that's not bad. I will hate to have to start over. But I guess I'll go with what I have as long as I can.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I got this from Estelles Store...

"*All CubeCart 4 mods are NOT compatible with CubeCart 3."*


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Ideally, you should check with your modder if they are still available and see what they have to say. Much will depend on exactly which files are involved. Don't just assume things will work out.

Eric, why would a change in php versions require a new cart? Aren't things generally backward compatible? 

What happens if your server folks just make a switch and don't inform you? Are you out of business? 

Never heard of such a situation.
.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Pete, 

That's exactly what happened. They changed the server to PHP5 and my CubeCart V3 stores were toasted. Script errors, etc.

CC3 is not compatible with PHP5, so I had my host delay the change for a month until I upgraded the stores to CC4 ($129.00 each, plus the mods - ie: LinkPoint API, etc). I lost two *custom* skins and many other mods that are not yet available for CC4. I have put in a request for the skins to be upgraded from the guys who made them, as I do not have time to do the upgrade myself (there are instructions floating around out there).

My host was just now able to fix my LinkPoint problem, so I can now begin rebuilding the sites and hopefully re-open by next Monday.

It was a pain, let me tell you!! But I still think CubeCart is the best out there, in terms of reliability and available after market mods.

Eric


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You've got other problems. 

I've got php 5.1.6 on my servers and I have dozens of clients running CC v3.0.15 and v3.0.17

The php upgrade process itself may cause problems, but it's not simply because you're running php v5.

I can show you dozens of CC v3 shops on php5.

I'd say you might need to talk to your server people on this.
.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

They went up to PHP 5.2.x and the damage was done (both sites at the same time). Could it have been another upgrade at the same time (ie: MySQL, cURL, etc)? Maybe. 

Although I would have loved to stay on the CC3, the change for me had to happen.

btw, CC4 offers a bunch of features (SEO, add/edit orders from control panel, gift cert & coupons, to name a few) that will make all this trouble worth it. I already have the Firefox Plugin hooked up to my busiest store and it works like a charm (thank the XML in CC4).

Of course I'll let you know if I still feel this okay in a few hours after I get some skinning and mod installs done!! 

Eric


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

The only thing I miss with CC3 is import / export.

OSC et al have free import addons, CC3 does not. Having to "hand enter" several thousand items is a real turn-off.
.


----------

